# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/UniSoc v2.02 - Android9, Privacy, New models and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/UniSoc v2.02 - Android9, Privacy, New models and features*  *As ordinary, Infintiy Team continue to release unique and world-first software features, algorithms and methods.* 
- Core
Protocol updated
Error handling, error explanation and hint module activated
SC9850 and similar devices WRITEFLASH security disable option enabled
> Use for custom / forced / service operation on secure-enabled SC9850 phones (in case of "AC SECURITY" error) 
- Android 9 line devices tested and supported for Firmware reading!
- Self-Learning mode for Firmware Reader activated!
That feature allow analyze new and unknown devices "on the fly" and make complete and correct firmware
Just follow the SW instructions if need and you don't need to wait updates for latest devices 
- Service
Security - NVM reading feature activated
> Allow read complete device factory calibration data, security items
> Save also modem info for cross-writing NV between different models
Security - NVM writing feature activated
> Allow restore / rewrite device factory calibration data, security items
> Allow use different modes during restore:
> 1. SWAP ( safe mode ) - if security alive SW will try swap security data
> 2. Complete restore ( rebuild mode ) - destroy ALL original security data if it was inside phone
Identify - better structure detection
Identify - BaseBand deep identification
> Allow read complete BaseBand info and read "MODEM TAG"
> Since nowdays there much SAME devices under DIFFERENT names but same by RADIO part - you may use NVM according that TAG
> TAG now saved during NVM read operation, you can use default Windows search bar in Backup folder to seek need TAG
UserData - PrivacyLock read feature activated
> Allow read PRIVACY lock password and details
> Support DIFFERENT models made by OEM "TRANSSION" 
- Flasher
Optimized speed ( from 5% to 15% for UniSoc line )
Optimized PAC handling
Optimized older device line support ( SC7731GEA and similar from SPRD )
NVManager updated - Identify, Backup, Security swap, Verification
Activated new option - Re-Sparse.
> Allow prepare big filesystem images before flash. Useful for low-ram devices and adnroid 9 devices
> Use that option, if have face "INT : WAIT TIMEOUT! DEVICE PROBLEM or WRONG FDL!" error during SYSTEM flashing 
- Firmware Reader
Android 9 line support finished, completely tested and confirmead as working
Vendor-specific mode activated. SW will identify "non-standard" devices and make firmware complete and correct now
> FOTA, vendor-specific features and rest stuff has been tested 
- Database:
New generic boots included for SC7731C/G
New generic boots included for SC9863
ZTE lines devices included - A5(2019), A7(2019), L130, L8 and some others 
- Other
Bug fixes and some changes according users requests 
- Known issues :
[1] UniSoc line is SLOW. It is VERY SLOW! It may takes up to 3-4 times more time comparing with old SPRD.
[2] UniSoc devices with ARB active may dbe ead on wrong SW version flashing at Android 9 line.
We are checking that issue and collecting samples. According to users test and reports solution will follow.
[3] Some old devices after FW flashing may gone to "Encryption Unsuccessfull" state, right now - "ResetPhone" button enough.
[4] UniProt option active may lead to FLASHING problems on old  SC7715-SC7731 line devices. Disable this option if you have a problem  with old SPRD
[5] NAND devices on SC9820, SC7715, SC8830 are not supported yet for FW reading  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
How to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 14 years (2005 - 2019) updates and support as nobody else !*

----------

